# Lisbon Property Manager & Property Inspection Recommendations



## myrtej (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi! Does anyone have a property management company and /or property inspector in Lisbon that they recommend? We're purchasing a newly constructed apartment intended for long-term rental. Currently we are talking to our estate agent and lawyer for recommendations, but would like some other leads. Thanks any help would be appreciated!


----------

